# sharing IC with wife, good or bad idea?



## anonim

is it a good or bad idea for H and W to see the same counselor for IC?

and why?


----------



## EleGirl

Bad, it's hard for the counselor to be objective this way.


----------



## Corpuswife

Many counselors will not do this. Probably not a good idea but it's hard not to if the counselor is really good and allows it!


----------



## Mavash.

Depends on the couple, the problems and the quality of the counselor. My husband and I have had no problems sharing the same counselor. She's been with us for 13 years now, knows EVERYTHING and all 3 of us are on the same page about what needs to be fixed. There are no secrets.

I believe she can totally be objective because I've seen it from her in the past. For us it makes sense because she knows both of us and our dynamic. It just simplifies the process.


----------



## anonim

the counselor i'm seeing is the only one that's local and that takes our insurance so i'm kind of SOL as far as that's concerned.

i'm kind of concerned that if the counselor had bias it would affect our marriage negatively and i explained this to my wife, but she doesn't seem too bothered by it.


----------

